# Taxed by the mile?



## RJS (Feb 20, 2009)

How can people come up with ideas like this and think that it is acceptable?

http://www.newsday.com/news/nationworld/wire/sns-ap-lahood-vehicle-mileage-tax,0,586876.story


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 20, 2009)

That is pretty ridiculous.


----------

